# New to woodworking



## Woodworkingmomma79 (May 1, 2018)

Hi there! I just purchased my first router, it is a fixed and plunge base. I also purchased a router table and some bits. I have never used a router before. Any suggestions for a rookie?


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum ! I am sure a lot of good suggestions will be coming your way.


Gary


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with first name and location. We like first names and having your location helps us to help you.

What sort of woodworking do you like to do? Got any projects going on now? You can post photos if they're on your computer, just no 3rd part hosting links until you have over 10 posts.

David


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum - when you get a chance, please update your profile with at least a first name, otherwise folks will start calling you "momma".

I'm sure Stick will be around with a boatload of docs for you to read, but until then, since you're new to routing I'd say, never do anything that you're not comfortable with and stay safe.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forums N/A...
I'm Stick and do I have some reading for you to do...
much of which can not be ignored or treated lightly...

*PART I...*

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*part ii...*

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*part iii*

.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum N/a


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Iris.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad you joined the group. What kind of projects were you thinking of doing when you bought the router?


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Iris


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Iris; welcome!
The whirly bits bite...pay attention to what you're doing and take the safety advice very seriously. Try all your new toys on scrap wood until you get the hang of it; stuff will get messed up but no big deal if it's scrap.
Decent prices for pretty good quality bits from Lee Valley*. Also some bargains if you shop online from KMS**...but watch the brand names. DIMAR is German and excellent quality, CMT is Italian...used to be made from German steel and Carbide but now a lot of their production is from China...  
Whiteside is probably the overall first choice, but hard to find in Canada.

*Lee Valley Tools - Online Catalog
**https://www.kmstools.com/woodworking-23000000/router-bits-23180000/


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Iris,

This is a friendly place with a wealth of knowledge and experience. Your learning will be limited only by you and the questions you ask, don't be shy.

Dan


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Freud bits are pretty easy to find and good quality. Most of use have at least 3 rounover bits, in 1/4 inch round radius increments. Always a good place to start. I tend to buy bits as I need them. Your choice of projects will affect your bit purchases.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

A 24 by 40 heated shop! Sounds like you have access to many good tools.


----------



## Woodworkingmomma79 (May 1, 2018)

Thank you for your advice! This is fantastic!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You hit the 'mother lode', Iris... 
By the way, you're not allowed to have a 24'x40' workshop; it goes against all the rules of fairness. LOL!


----------

